# The Other Holster



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

The Paris thing has me upping my normal carry. I had been using a Kahr PM9 in a Desantis pocket holster with a spare mag in another pocket.

I'm thinking I want more rounds in the gun and on the body. I will be carrying a G19 or a CZ P-07. Either gun will probably be in a Cloak Tuck 3.0.

I'm looking for the other holster. I'd like to find an IWB pouch that would hold one mag for the CZ or Glock and a medium to small flashlight. I currently pocket carry a Streamlight Protac 1L.

I'm a fat old guy looking for practical, not tacticool.

Any recommendations?


----------

